# Feeding Raw Chicken ?....



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Besides water issues,is feeding my rhom raw chicken ok??


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

I do this on a very limited basis. It mimics when a baby bird falls into the water. My geryi loves cubes of chicken breast, I feed it maybe twice a month.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Once in a while won't hurt. Makes your tank stink like spoiled chicken for a day or so after though. Keep the lid closed afterwards.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nothing wrong with this. obviously rinse the meat very well to take off some of the oils on it. and after the feeding, get any particles out best you can. but from a diet point of view...its perfectly fine


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

An excellent source of protein!..







...Just like the occassional beef heart....Nothing wrong with it at all!...Once in a while is OK!...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Its fine once in a while, The problem i have with it is i find any meat in general leaves a scum in your water the next few days.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

See I dont have this issue with chicken breast. I rinse it prior to feeding and only add in one piece at a time until I see my Geryi eats it. I however have alot of surface agitation from my Ehiem and powerhead so maybe this is why I dont see a film.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Why not keep it simple and feed one smelt a day with the occasional skip day. I have been doing that for the last 3 years with my diamond rhom and he is growing and never had a sickness.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I want to offer my rhom as varied a diet as possible.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> I want to offer my rhom as varied a diet as possible.


For what reason?

Never in my last 20 years of fish keeping have I ever fed any of my freshwater fish including piranhas...CHICKEN. Everybody seems to always want to make things hard and complicated and it doesn't have to be to keep your fish healthy. I have had over 6 different kinds of piranhas and over 15 in total and never had to feed them anything but smelts and the occasional raw shrimp. If your piranha is going to have growth problems and disease it will mostly likely come from bad tank maintenance. Water quality,filter maintenance,swimming area and temp are the most important factors. More time spent on these and less time worrying about what different things you can feed them each day will lead to a healthier,happier fish.


----------

